# Question for c-section mummas



## Wilsey

I had a c-section almost 3 years ago. I have that little pooch/pouch part right above my scar. Anyone had any luck flattening this part or is surgery the only fix?

Thanks!!


----------



## BunNtheOven

I don't know how big your scar is but mine is only about 6 inches long bikini cut style. I did sit ups and crunches after a year after having my c section and my pouch went away.


----------



## minties

I have always had an overhanging tummy due to being so overweight, I've also had 2 sections. My mum had me by section in 1982, she has a flat as hell tummy. She said she was doing situps while still in hospital!


----------



## SoupDragon

I lost 61lb in the year from the day I had my DD to her first birthday, and my big ol' emcs pouch has gone :) I'm 17lb lighter than I was prepregnancy. My stomach is not washboard flat by any means, and I still have a very soft, squishy tummy with crepey skin, but I think that's just the price of carrying a 10lb 2oz baby...

But I don't have anything to lift up to see my scar any more, and I thinnk without doing a load of exercise, the way I look is as good as it's going to get now ;)


----------



## Bundle of joy

I have a horrible overhang, and this is from 3 years ago, I hate touching it it feels horrible &#128580;


----------

